# Flache Witze !!!



## Muli (25 Okt. 2005)

Also, hier mal bitte eure flachsten Witze posten: Hier ist meiner:

Beißen zwei Bekloppte in Bahnschienen, sagt der Eine zum Anderen:
"Boah, die sind aber ganz schön hart, wa?!"

Darauf der Andere:
"Dann geh doch nach da hinten, da ist 'ne Weiche!"

Wahnsinnsknaller wa?!


Greetz


----------



## Sven (8 Nov. 2005)

Treffen sich 2 Unsichtbare:

Sagt der Eine zum Anderen:
"Hey lange nicht mehr gesehen..."


----------



## Stefanie (8 Nov. 2005)

Treffen sich 2 Zapfsäulen, fragt die Eine die Andere:

-"Und, wie gehts dir so?"
Sagt die Andere:
-"Ja, normal! Und dir?"
Darauf wieder die Erste:
-"Super!"

Hihi


----------



## Muli (9 Nov. 2005)

Quizfrage:

Wie heisst der Weibliche Eskimo?


- Ganzklar, das ist die Eskimöse... :]


Greetz


----------



## Guardian (14 Nov. 2005)

Befinden sich zwei männliche Genitalien in der Küche und das Telefon klingelt.
Sagt der eine zum andern: Geh du ran du stehst grade.

Hahaha =) =)


----------



## Blume (24 Nov. 2005)

hey hey..... na das war echt mal nen flacher witz!.... =)....ich habe es nun auch endlich geschafft mich anzumelden!


----------



## Muli (24 Nov. 2005)

Na dann heiße ich dich herzlich Willkommen Blume und will hier eben noch mal Einen zum Besten geben:

Sagt der Profigärtner zur attraktiven Anfängerin:
"Sie müssen immer schön nackt durch den Garten laufen, damit die Tomaten rot werden!"
Derauf der weibliche Neuling:
"Das habe ich schon versucht und bei den Tomaten hat sich nichts getan... Aber meine Gurken sind jetzt um die 50cm lang ..."

*GRÖHL* =)


----------



## Guardian (25 Nov. 2005)

Warum Hat eine Frau keine Maus in der Hose??


Weil da ne Muschi is!!

=)LOL =)


----------



## Muli (30 Nov. 2005)

Sagt ein Armloser zu einem Blinden: "Ich hau dir eine rein!"
Sagt der Blinde: "das will ich sehn!"


----------



## Guardian (1 Dez. 2005)

Quizfrage:

Was ist gemein?


Nen Blinden an ne Litfassäule stellen und zu sagen: an der Wand gehts nach Hause.


----------



## Muli (1 Dez. 2005)

Was ist fies?

- Nen Blinden ins Kino zu schicken ...

Und was ist saufies?

- Nen Stummfilm auszuwählen ...


----------



## Guardian (5 Dez. 2005)

Frage

Lief der Igel in der Fabel "Hase und Igel" mit aufgestellten oder angelegten Stacheln?

Gut grübeln

P.S. Muli halt dich zurück


----------



## Muli (9 Dez. 2005)

Ich weiß es ..., sags aber nicht ... 

„Nein, nein, bemängelt der Direktor den Brief seiner Sekretärin an einen säumigen Zahler, „dieses Schreiben ist zu massiv gehalten, der Mann soll schließlich nur an die Zahlung erinnert und nicht beleidigt werden.“ Auch an der nächsten Fassung des Briefes kritisiert er herum. „Noch zu hart formuliert. Bitte nur einen kurzen, höflichen Hinweis auf den verstrichenen Zahlungstermin.“ Als der Chef schließlich die dritte Aus- fertigung durchsieht, ist er endlich zufrieden: „Jawohl, das gefällt mir. Genauso wollte ich es haben. Das können Sie jetzt ins Reine tippen. Beachten Sie aber die beiden Tippfehler: Verdammter schreibt man mit zwei ,m‘ und Betrüger ohne ,h‘!“


----------



## Guardian (16 Dez. 2005)

*Bananenkuchen*

Zutaten:

2 lachende Augen
2 gutgeformte Beine
2 stramme Milchbehälter
1 pelzbesetzte Rührschüssel
1 gr. Banane ca. 15-20 cm lang
2 Eier

Zubereitung:

Man schaue in die lachenden Augen, lege die gutgeformten Beine auseinander und massiere die beiden Milchbehälter leicht und zart, bis die pelzbesetzte Rührschüssel gut geölt ist. Öfter mit dem Mittelfinger probieren! Die große Banane langsam einschieben und anschließend mit den Eiern bedecken.

Der Kuchen ist gebacken, wenn die Banane weich ist. Die Schüssel nach Gebrauch auswaschen oder auslecken Sollte der Kuchen aufgehen, empfiehlt es sich, sich schnellstens aus dem Staub zu machen.

Viel Erfolg! =)


----------



## Muli (18 Feb. 2006)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Mann der eine Flasche Whisky trinkt und einem, der eine Packung Viagra schluckt?

Der eine hat dann einen sitzen, dass er nicht mehr stehen kann. Der andere hat einen stehen, dass er nicht mehr sitzen kann...


----------



## illidan (18 Feb. 2006)

Dann will ich auch mal einen zum Besten geben:

Mädels(sofern hier welche sind) überlest den Text, da er Sexistisch ist. *G*:

Gott gab der der Menschheit Intelligenz, die Ausnahme bekam die Regel! *GFG*

Kurz und knackig.

gruß zer0


----------



## almassiva (25 Feb. 2008)

Guardian schrieb:


> Zutaten:
> 
> 2 lachende Augen
> 2 gutgeformte Beine
> ...



Oh mann ich lach mich tot, MEHR hiervon bitte:thumbup:


----------



## hansli (27 Feb. 2008)

Gehen zwei Steine durch die Wüste. 

Sagt der eine zum anderen: „Ganz schön heiss hier.“

Antwortet der andere: „Pst! Wir können nicht reden.“


----------



## hansli (26 Mai 2008)

Stehen zwei Kühe auf ner Wiese. Sagt die eine: "Muh." 
Sagt die andere: "Das wollt' ich auch gerade sagen."


----------



## Mammut81 (26 Mai 2008)

Sitzen zwei Kühe auf nem Baum und stricken.
Da fällt die eine runter, sagt die andere: "Das kann mir nicht passieren, 
mein Vater hat ne Pommesbude."


----------



## Muli (26 Mai 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Jäger - beide auf der Stelle tot ...


----------



## canal1 (26 Mai 2008)

Was macht ein Leprakranker auf dem Fußballplatz?


Foulen!


----------



## Katzun (26 Mai 2008)

canal1 schrieb:


> Was macht ein Leprakranker auf dem Fußballplatz?
> 
> 
> Foulen!




und was in der disco?

tanzen bist die fetzen fliegen


----------



## Merlinbuster (29 Mai 2008)

*voll flach*

Zwei Pfund Käse bitte sagt
der Kunde.
Die Verkäuferin meint das heist aber jetzt Kilo.
Der Kunde sagt Wie nicht mehr Käse!!!


----------



## canal1 (30 Mai 2008)

Was verlangt ein Sachse in England, wenn er einen Weihnachtsbaum kaufen will? "Ä Dännsch'n please!"


----------



## jack-o (15 Juli 2008)

Der Atomwitz: Keiner lacht, aber alle strahlen.


----------



## neman64 (24 Aug. 2009)

Der Pfarrer baut mit Franzerl einen Hühnerstall. Als sie fertig sind gibt er Franzerl einen Umschlag.
Zuhause angekommen öffnet Franzerl den Umschlag, da steht, du bist Gottes Sohn du brauchst keinen Lohn.
Am nächsten Tag geht der Pfarrer zu seinen Hühnerstall und er ist leer. Da liegt ein Umschlag, der Pfarrer öffnet ihn, darin steht, du bist Gottes Diener du braucht keine Hühner.


----------



## marcnachbar (25 Aug. 2009)

O.K. Nu isch!
Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt
rofl1


----------



## neman64 (1 Okt. 2009)

Eine Frau kommt vom Arzt nachhause.
Fragt der Mann was der Arzt gesagt hat.
Darauf die Frau:
50 Jahre und so ein schönes Gesicht
50 Jahre und so einen schönen Busen
50 Jahre und so schöne Beine.
Darauf fragt der Mann.
Was hat er zu deinen 50jährigen Arsch gesagt.
Darauf die Frau:
Ach weißt du über dich haben wir überhaupt nicht geredet.rofl3


----------



## Alea (1 Okt. 2009)

Achtung !!! Füße hoch Bodenwitz


----------



## Nogood (30 Dez. 2012)

Geht ein Toastbrot die Treppe rauf, merk, dass es keine Beine hat, geht wieder runter


----------



## Gabi (1 Jan. 2013)

Was ist groß, gelb und frisst Steine?

- Der große Gelbe Steinefresser!


----------



## Gabi (1 Jan. 2013)

-Was ist grün, und wird auf Knopfdruck rot?

-Ein Frosch im Mixer!


----------



## Gabi (1 Jan. 2013)

Welcher ist der kleinste Dom der Welt?

Der Kon-Dom: nur ein Stehplatz!


----------



## Nogood (20 Jan. 2013)

Geht ein Toastbrot die Treppe rauf,
merkt dasses keine Beine hat - geht wieder runter


----------



## Yakumo35 (21 Jan. 2013)

Warum war Eva keine Chinesin?
Die hätte die Schlange gefressen und den Apfel weggeworfen....


----------



## Max100 (21 Jan. 2013)

Gabi schrieb:


> Welcher ist der kleinste Dom der Welt?
> 
> Der Kon-Dom: nur ein Stehplatz!



uuuuuund

Die Glocken hängen auch draußen!


----------



## noelle (25 Apr. 2013)

Will ne Kuh im Park auf ner Wiese Fussball Spielen. Kommt der Parkwärter vorbei und sagt: "Sie dürfen hier nich rauchen". Sagt die Kuh: "Wieso, ist es denn schon Halb sieben?"


----------



## Punisher (25 Apr. 2013)

muahahaha


----------

